# Car sound?



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, a few days ago I saw a really cool Audi parked near a coffe shop I was sitting in. When the guy started it and drove it away it had some really amazing sound. I never really heard anything like that. It sounded kinda like an electric car but much louder (it was just similar sound).

Now I dont know if that is because exhaust pipes, air filter or whatever, but I cant even find it on YT. Anyone could help me with it?

Thanks :smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Maybe it has electronic assist motors?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

superchargers and some turbos have a whine like electrics, only louder.


----------



## Andrey_21 (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe he has a curburetor motor?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Possible, though a 4 barrel has a unique sound that is sadly missing from pretty much anything built since 1986.

Way back when there used to be a lot of tricks and gadgets to make a car sound like it had forced air induction. You could buy spinners that mounted to the exhaust and cause the whine. Another trick was to mount an AM radio to an unfiltered power line from the alternator which would produce a whine that varied with RPM. 

Audi has come a long way since the Audi Fox and has some pretty impressive high performance models now.
I don't know if they still do, but Audi and VW used to share a lot of parts, Many VW and Audi engines and transmissions had Audi and VW insignias on them.


----------

